# Tank mates for yellow labs



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

I’m starting a 40 breeder Malawi tank and was wondering about tanks mates cichlid or non cichlid for electric yellow labidochomises.
I have an aqueon quiet flow 200 and 
2 marine land 100 watt precision heaters What could I add with
4-5 yellow labs?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have both sexes, I wouldn't add anything else as likely to have some breeding. and your tank isn't big enough for setting up territories.


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

susankat said:


> If you have both sexes, I wouldn't add anything else as likely to have some breeding. and your tank isn't big enough for setting up territories.


Ok thanks


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

What about like a peaceful species that is not a cichlid that likes the same water chemistry


----------



## poteygydebhj (3 mo ago)

I’m starting a 40 breeder Malawi tank and was wondering about tanks mates cichlid or non cichlid for electric yellow labidochomises.
I have an aqueon quiet flow 200 and


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

It usually doesn't matter with which species of Cichlid (Excluding the reputation species like Auratus, Maingano, Johanii, Kenyi, mutts, etc.) unless you end up with some conflict. You can try Red Tailed Sharks!! They look pretty. They're destructive.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Hobbyist 4 Life said:


> It usually doesn't matter with which species of Cichlid (Excluding the reputation species like Auratus, Maingano, Johanii, Kenyi, mutts, etc.) unless you end up with some conflict. You can try Red Tailed Sharks!! They look pretty. They're destructive.


Also, I don't care if the fish are breeding --- just make sure there's too many fish to chase around like... 5? and make sure they're all similar colors.


----------

